# Poems About Weed



## choadking (Sep 18, 2008)

hey jsut wondering if anyone had some poems about marijuana i have a couple:
if everybody got a bong 
and smoked a lot of weed,
then everyone would get along
and end all of our greed.

nother one is:
weed is good, weed is great,
weed makes me want to masturbate

and my last one is:
when i got high,
i felt pretty fly.
when i got stoned,
i felt big-boned.
when i came down,
i wore a frown.
but i fixed this wrong
with a hit from my bong.

tell me what you think and add to it.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 18, 2008)

weed weed its good for your head
the more you smoke the less youll dread
the less you stress the better youll feel
so smoke some weed sonny, itll make you SQUEAL!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

I planted a seed
It grew into some weed
I bought it ferts, nutes and lights
And my little plant became such a sight!
I watered it well from my little pale
Then went to sex it....goddamn, it's a male.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I planted a seed
> It grew into some weed
> I bought it ferts, nutes and lights
> And my little plant became such a sight!
> ...


YES

okay

one seed two seed three seed four
one died from being fried 
with miracale grow soil
one got burnt , the other one drowned
boy that sure did make me frown
now im left with just one, yes one
happily growing in the sun
thinking about how much fun
and how much bud ill have when its done!


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 18, 2008)

I smoke pot. I think I smoke alot. I sneezed and out came snott.
I grow weed cause I hava a need .... to burn green buds in my bong.


----------



## thormaxim (Sep 20, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I smoke pot. I think I smoke alot. I sneezed and out came snott.
> I grow weed cause I hava a need .... to burn green buds in my bong.



Lol, I don't know why but I lol'd at this hard.


----------



## mr thc (Sep 20, 2008)

*"Sweet Leaf"*

ALRIGHT NOW!
Won't you listen?

When I first met you, didn't realize
I can't forget you, for your surprise
you introduced me, to my mind
And left me wanting, you and your kind

I love you, Oh you know it

My life was empty, forever on a down
Until you took me, showed me around
My life is free now, my life is clear
I love you sweet leaf, though you can't hear

Come on now, try it out

Straight people don't know, what you're about
They put you down and shut you out
you gave to me a new belief
and soon the world will love you sweet leaf

Sweet Leaf- Black Sabbath. Any band who dedicates a song to weed like this is a band I like lol...Rock on Sabbath...rock on.


----------



## scrubz (Sep 22, 2008)

Mary Jane, she's my best friend,
She's always been good to me,
She come and take all my troubles away,
She dont stray too far from the west end,
She's always been close to me,
When she's around i just drift away

High Grade, High Grade
Is the type of love that she give to me
High Grade, High Grade
I need her each and every day
High Grade, High Grade
Come check me today, i need the
High Grade, High Grade

Mary Jane, thats my best friend
She's always been good to me
She come and take all my troubles away
And some people say I'll learn my lesson
Shes not right and shes not good for me
But please dont take my Mary Jane away
High Grade, High Grade
-"Mary Jane" - Collie Buddz


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Sep 22, 2008)

weed, weed, the magical fruit
the more you toke the more you choke
...............okay that's all I got


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 23, 2008)

Say my life is in a sewer
I'd say I'm a connoisseur
Sometimes I can be picky
While searching for the sticky
But when the day is done and my blunt is rolled
I'll be a happy man, especially if you match a bowl

Some smoke meth, some smoke crack, some inject heroin in their back
Some take doses, some take speed, some like to eat some ecstasy
Whatever you're on and you want to get higher
Just take a hit of this multiplier


----------



## SEF (Sep 24, 2008)

What no haikus?

Marijuana plants,
We have consumed other plants,
So why not this one?

There are many strains,
Please just remember to smoke
Indo indoors, kay?


----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2008)

There is a cocroach in my pad
who walks about like jack the lad
I sez hey cocky whats the score
he sez 'hey man' & through me some draw

So we sat all night laughing & joking
building some spliffs & doing some smoking
didnt get to bed till quarter to 11
didnt wake up till quarter past 7

When i woke up cocky was there
snorting some wizz from off the chair
i sez hey cocky hows about a sorter
he sez easy man & threw me a quarter


----------



## suedonimn (Dec 6, 2008)

*Greed is the need when not growing from seed when you sew*
*row after row your fans drone for the clones below*
*Fraught with worry you hurry to not make haste*
*if you are caught your time is a waste*
*Wishing your crop would pick up the pace*
*finishing first is the start of the race*
*Time to relax as you weigh out your sacks*
*backs and fronts are when you make tracks*
*Delivery is crucial come tomorrow or next day*
*start it all over even before you get pay*
*Ears hoping to hear a kind person say *
*"I'm fuckin stoned... "*


*Yah well what do you want?*


----------



## Somers45 (Oct 10, 2010)

my heart is pounding and i shortly figured out why
my dear friend mary done stopped by to say high.
she intruduced me to a intense long lasting fry
and left me with burning red watery eyes, and a sense 
of peace that i could not once ever find so i kept
her near close by my side, just in case my quench​needed just one other try; so keep in mind
mary jane is her name she is truly one of a kind....


----------



## STU PIDASOL (Oct 15, 2010)

i have a epitaph

Here lies a guy who loved to toke
when he got home he had to smoke
he once smoked the hydroponic
now he smokes his heavenly chronic


----------



## NeonJesus (Oct 21, 2010)

here's mine. Title: Snake eyes __________________ Rolling the dice and getting snake eyes, Sitting her listening to your lies, The government just won't shut up, the war on drugs is a war on us, Don't they see we don't give a shit, We will continue to get lit, Cause we don't play their dumb-ass game, do what I say or I'll send you away, we know there's nothin wrong with MaryJane, We all know it takes away our pain, Makes us happy, makes us laugh, but It doesn't make us sell a t.v. for crack, so why don't you just tax the stuff, so we won't have to pay that much, And you can make that money, To pay back the Chinese, You waste money Imprisoning us, when you know the majority percentage of us, don't steal, don't kill, Most of us just sit and chill, and you lock them away for 25 years, for having three pounds of medicinal herbs, But a pedophile can get away, To rape a child another day, and OJ was free to live his life, when we all know that he killed his wife, so tell me how this system works, Rapists and Thieves can get away, But a pot smoker can't see the light of day, I don't understand how you think that's right, I can't see how you sleep at night, Mr. President don't you see, We just wanna be free, And all i want to do is smoke this tree, without the government trying to fuck me.


----------



## Total Head (Oct 25, 2010)

there are no limericks in this thread.

there once was a guy named frank
he choked on a rip of some dank
it heightened his humor
and cured his brain tumor
and then he went to the bank


----------



## joskey (Oct 30, 2010)

oh weed,
how i love you indeed,
we'v had a good time,
i dont see how smoking you can be a crime,

iv shared you with some mates,
you make my troubles go lates,
you've helped me through the good and the bad,
after i smoke you i dont feel so bad,

oh weed,
i love you indeed 
<3


----------



## photogenic (Oct 30, 2010)

marijuana: the musical

i got into taking pills,
and bumping lots of line
thinking i was an aeroplane
on LSD all the time
all because i smoked a joint in junior high
it led me on a quest to get higher
doing everything that came my way
because marijuana set my soul on fire

it's a gateway drug
ohhhh yeah, uh huh
weed is a gateway
a gateway to hell
oh oh oh

now i'm shooting heroin,
and smoking crystal meth
i'm skin and bones and yellow
my teeth rotten my breath

weed.
it's a gateway drug!
weed
it's a gateway to hell!
oh uhu uh


----------



## wakenbake23 (Nov 19, 2010)

ganja is good for every1
weed can make everything fun
marijuana smells like god in a bag
if u dont smoke it ur a hag
but thats ur choice and its ur loss
i smoke pot at all costs





hit that blunt not once but twice
it will instantly make everything nice
the food is good the sex is great
and if ur alone just masturbate
watch a movie or sum t.v
you wont get bored cant u see?
because when ur smokin ur finally free


up in the clouds is where i lay
i wont come down till the end of the day 
then i sleep and and i dream of green
in my dreams ill tell you what i seen

plants so tall they touch the sky
buds so big theyd make you cry
the greenest leafs ive ever saw
i jus stared mouth wide open in awe

i started to come to and then i wake
i get up, go get the bong and bake
ive started my day as i always do
now im hungry lets go get sum food

wakenbake poems


----------



## SusanWinters (Nov 23, 2010)

Marijuana
A medicinal plant
A reason to rant
A thing to smoke but I simply cant
This ain't no joke da bob shit have u choke till you crook
Fuck this poem let's smoke


----------



## LettuceDream (Dec 1, 2010)

Stumbled upon this little poem, thought I'd share with all you guys 

GREEN BUDS AND HASH

Would you like green buds and hash?
- No I would not, Mister Stash!

Would you like them in a bong?
Would you like them all day long?

- No I would not in a bong!
- No I would not all day long!
- I do not like green buds and hash.
- I do not want them Mister Stash!

Would you like them wrapped in paper?
Will you try them now or later?

- I do not want them wrapped in paper.
- I don't want them now or later.
- I don't want them in a bong,
- I do not want them all day long.
- I do not like green buds and hash,
- I do not want them Mister Stash!

Would you like them in a joint?
- No I would not, what's the point?

Perhaps you would prefer a puff?
Just have one, that is enough.

- I won't partake, not of a puff,
- Nor a hoot, nor hit, nor huff!

Would you try a tiny toke?
- No I don't want any smoke!

What if they were vaporized?
- I've told you no a thousand times!

Would you, could you, in a cake?
Or in cookies I can bake?

- I do not want them in a cake,
- Or in cookies you could bake.
- I do not want them vaporized,
- Or other means you have devised.
- I do not wish to try a toke,
- Or otherwise inhale smoke.
- I won't participate in puffs,
- You have asked me quite enough!
- I get no joy from juicy joints,
- I really do not see the point.
- I do not want to use the bong,
- I think that buds and hash are wrong.

In a tincture would you take it?
I could show you how to make it.

- I do not want them in a tincture
- Or in any other mixture!
- I do not want green buds and hash,
- I do not want them Mister Stash!
- Why do you care if I try them?
- Will you profit if I buy them?

I offer buds and hash for free,
There is no benefit to me.
Someone said that that you were sick,
green buds and hash might do the trick.
If you find you're getting thinner,
With no appetite for dinner,
Or you suffer from sclerosis,
Epilepsy or neuroses,
For almost all the ills that ail ya,
buds and hash will never fail ya.
Have glaucoma? PMS?
Green buds and hash have much success.
For protection against strokes,
Its best to have some potent tokes.
If your muscles are not dandy,
Try some green bud infused candy.
For migraines, spasms, even cancer,
Green buds and hash provide the answer.
If you are not feeling right,
Then have green buds and hash tonight.

- It's true I am not feeling great,
- My health's been rather poor of late.
- My doctor says that I have ills,
- He told me I should take these pills.
- I cannot even sleep at night,
- I never do feel quite alright.
- I will try green buds and hash,
- I will try them Mister Stash!

Pfffffffffffffft!

- Hey now I am feeling good!
- They worked just like you said they would.
- I have never felt this fine!
- Green buds and hash are quite divine!
- I will bake a green bud brownie,
- Whenever I am feeling frowny.
- I will try them vaporized,
- That technique seems very wise.
- I will take them in a tincture,
- And in every other mixture.
- Perhaps I would prefer to puff,
- And stop when I have had enough.
- I will roll some massive joints,
- And smoke them down to little points.
- I will toke upon the bong,
- I will do it all day long.
- I really like green buds and hash,
- I do enjoy them Mister Stash!
- Thanks for being so insistent
- And for being so persistent.
- My mind and body are improved,
- My spirit also has been moved.
- Though I was told they are a sin,
- Green buds and hash are medicine.
- I'm sorry that I was so hateful,
- Now I know I should be grateful!
- Thank you, thank you, Mister Stash,
- Thank you for green buds and hash!


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 2, 2010)

Gettin' high, gettin' fried, gettin' tie die in your eye aww fuck.
Gettin' stoned, rollin' bones, chokin' almost spilled the bong aww fuck.
Smokin' weed, puffin' tree's, Fire it up oh there's a seed aww fuck.
Passin blunts, packin' bowls, passin' out while on the road aww FUCK!

Okay that one is a little bit of a downer, but it's original, I just wrote it right now. Organically. I could change it but, I don't like to censor myself too often, that's how creativity dies.


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 2, 2010)

I should be a songwriter, but there's no money in it. All the credit would go to the singer most likely.


----------



## mcgravity (Dec 5, 2010)

plant plant plant the seed see what will apear ..
wait a week take a peek a plant that will make you cheer ..
set your timer to veg then switch to make it flower ..
watch the plant grow nice and big and end up like a tower ..
now its time to cut and leave to hang and dry ..
put the bud in a bong smoke and fly ..... goodbye!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 5, 2010)

short and sweet nice job



mcgravity said:


> plant plant plant the seed see what will apear ..
> wait a week take a peek a plant that will make you cheer ..
> set your timer to veg then switch to make it flower ..
> watch the plant grow nice and big and end up like a tower ..
> ...


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 5, 2010)

mary had a little farm, little farm, little farm, one day when it was all gone, little mary killed herself..


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 5, 2010)

Mary Jane, Mary Jane,
Yes I grow you well.
When were finished harvest & curing,
yes we smoke you like hell.

Cant get enough,
cant stop the smell,
Mary jane, mary jane,
my only escape from hell.


----------



## mae (Dec 5, 2010)

Why don't they 
Understand
We hurt no one
In the land

We just need 
To medicate
From our pains
From the hate

It's just a plant
We tell them so
But they rant
To prison you go

It costs so much 
To send us there
But they don't know
They don't care

I'll live my life 
And so should you
To free the plant
And our lives too


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 6, 2010)

Stashes to ashes, and dust to busts. I sure do enjoy that sweet cannibus!


----------



## mcgravity (Dec 6, 2010)

nonfakename said:


> Stashes to ashes, and dust to busts. I sure do enjoy that sweet cannibus!


haha i like that


----------



## fabfun (Dec 6, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 6, 2010)

photogenic said:


> marijuana: the musical
> 
> i got into taking pills,
> and bumping lots of line
> ...


You must have no self control of your body at all then.
Marijuana doesnt make people an addict.
Do your research,
marijuana isnt a 'Drug' at all.
I HATE when people say shit like that,
its natural shit man!


----------



## wanabe (Dec 6, 2010)

im sober right now il know some when im high il be back


----------



## wanabe (Dec 6, 2010)

by the way those are good


----------



## sean stevens (Dec 6, 2010)

life is a puzzling conundrum 
i look at it with my psychic eye
i dont think you could call it doll-drum
because most of the time ive bin high
looking back on my past from a precipice 
seeing love, hate ,despair and demise
ive always bin in there to say my piece 
and wrought chaos where there were calm sky's
cant say i proceeded with caution 
but did not mean to hurt anyone
just saw the world through a drug fuelled distortion
and was only trying to have some fun
like a bad hand dealt in poker
never have had an ace in the hole
i always end up playing the joker
always me that scores the own goal
but looking back on the bright side
live hasnt bin all that rotten
lifes sometimes dealt me an easy ride
and the high times are never forgotten.


----------



## mcgravity (Dec 6, 2010)

i dont think i'm a gangsta .. because i grow a little weed ,
why should i pay for cannabiss .. when i can just plant a seed?
i'm half way throw my grow now .. ive reached the flowing stage.
maybe buy a carbon filter .. when i recive my wage,
i have to thank my friends .. and a big thanks to most of you to,
i wouldnt have got this far .. if it wasnt for* R ...... I ....... U*


----------



## Sure Shot (Dec 6, 2010)

An oldie, but goody.


Roll, roll, roll a joint,
Twist it at the end.
Light it up, take a puff.
Pass it to a friend!

Or,

Roll, roll, roll a blunt,
Fill it with some kind.
Light it up, take a puff,
Blow your fucking mind!


----------



## Sure Shot (Dec 6, 2010)

Roll, roll, Rollitup,
The place to go online!
Plant your seed, and grow some weed,
We do it all the time!


----------



## THE.TERRiBLE.ONE (Dec 10, 2010)

'This is my blunt n This is my bowl. 
I love smoking joints if you didn't already know, 
hey kool a troll anyway that's just how roll.
Roses are red n my bud is green,
I love getting high If you know what i mean.
I was just there but now I am here, 
i'm flying so high, way up higher than high.
one more hit i hold in tightly, slowly i get lost in the world slightly.
higher than tree's n plane's, i'm on a cloud in no more pain.
feeling very high n mighty no more bitching n pouting,
while feeling drowsy, this aroused me,
quickely writing this down, to prove one point, 
Life's just a bitch, When you don't have a joint!!!


----------



## cannabutt (Dec 10, 2010)

scrubz said:


> Mary Jane, she's my best friend,
> She's always been good to me,
> She come and take all my troubles away,
> She dont stray too far from the west end,
> ...


excellent tune that


----------



## kody swed king (Nov 27, 2011)

I like weed yes i do
I like kush how about you
I toke up day and night
I toke up when times are tight
I toke up weather you like it or not
I toke up because i &#9829; pot


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 28, 2011)

Here I sit high as ever
Lit the joint blown forever
Once again the weed is ground
Blowing o's I got pounds
Weed poems we make weed raps
As we bust down the swisher and start to wrap
So much weed I fill all the bags
No "schwag" grown by Noswag.


----------



## thankyoujesus (Dec 4, 2011)

Not mine. But a good one. Think this is shorter version too. Stoners live and Stoners die but in the end we all get high. So if in life you don't succeed fuck it all and smoke some week.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 5, 2011)

thankyoujesus said:


> Not mine. But a good one. Think this is shorter version too. Stoners live and Stoners die but in the end we all get high. So if in life you don't succeed fuck it all and smoke some week.


I like smoking weeks


----------



## wildvoice (Dec 27, 2012)

workin on a rooftop
tear it up/ shingles drop
alien talks/ choppin it up with who knows what
makin money's my only goal
gotta inhale reefer smoke
gettin high's my damn m.o.
i'm actin high though i haven't smoked
hustle -- then we get the dough ($$)
roll it up or gravity bong
my homie's got half on the douj
$4 nicks. / for us the low
the weedman sells us discount douj
everyone else is paying $5 for sure


----------



## Bonsai (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm about to roll a joint
So let's get to this post's point
When I smoke it feels like a dream & it's for only one mean
So have a hit, no longer feel like shit
Fuck this poem it's time to quit


----------

